# Jackson doing his best dive in pool (on video!)



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

He JUST now (at the end of the summer, go figure ) is starting to get a bit of a running start and leaping... instead of just jumping onto the raft first THEN jumping in (which he's always done) or going in all lame (like the last part of the video LoL) and just kinda plopping in... 

He's been jumping in like this for a week now and I was so excited, finally got it on tape :tongue:

Jackson Diving & Swimming - YouTube

Now to get this boy into dock diving.... lol. He just is a true water dog.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW !!!!  That was great. He looks fearless.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so cute. Yep dock diving for sure. Nice pool.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great video!
Jackson looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

adorable. and nice pool!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

What a brilliant video. Love it. Jackson is soooo cute.:thumb:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you. It's my dads pool, haha.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That video was fun to watch! Yes, definitely dock diving in his future...


----------

